
IF_MS_BUYS_GITHUB_IMMA_OUT - eevilspock
https://github.com/upend/IF_MS_BUYS_GITHUB_IMMA_OUT
======
giancarlostoro
If Microsoft buys GitHub and enables private repos for free I'll consider
seriously using GitHub for once. I prefer BitBucket overall though plus they
offer private repos. But I like having pet projects I don't need the whole
world seeing and judging. Or may be I want to work on something before I make
it public. But I'm not shelling out money for GitHub if I can get the same and
more on BitBucket.

